# Successful strategies so far in dealing with depression and Diabetes



## SB2015 (Apr 29, 2017)

I found it tempting to hide away over the last couple of months.

After 9 years of Diabetes I finally hit a wall as HbA1c reached the mid 40s and so no longer improved, spinal stenosis gave me numb feet over night, an MRI showing lesions on the brain and I watched my Mum die of Dementia. Depression descended.

Thanks to Rosie on here I eventually asked for help, but there was a one year waiting list for any talking therapies.  I was able to pay for counselling and I thought I would be up front about some of the strategies that I have already found helpful in the hope that these may be of use to others.  I know that there a lots of people for whom these will be unnecessary but if it helps some others then It is worth posting these.

*Recognising the impossibility of perfection*.
I had set myself unrealistic targets and was getting frustrated with the highs and lows of normal life with T1 which I was seeing as failures.

A strategy I found very helpful was to start to* log events of hypers and hypos *and to record the reason for these where possible, strategies available to overcome the problem another time, and to record whether this event was* in my control*, *beyond my control or a combination of the two*.  It may sound simplistic, but I was amazed how many events I was beating myself up for which were beyond my control.

A useful piece of homework that made me reconsider my view of how I was managing.

More to come.  I hope that it helps someone.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for this, a really useful suggestion already.  I'm sure many of us will find this of benefit, even if not depressed, we all go through ups and downs and are liable to get diabetes burn out at some point.


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you so much SB a really useful helpful post please continue soon lol x


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 29, 2017)

Thank you very much SB. I think this might be good for me. I am always angry wuth myself when bg's are to high or to low. I will give this a try. Please continue posting with idea's which might help others,  on here.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 30, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I found it tempting to hide away over the last couple of months.
> 
> After 9 years of Diabetes I finally hit a wall as HbA1c reached the mid 40s and so no longer improved, spinal stenosis gave me numb feet over night, an MRI showing lesions on the brain and I watched my Mum die of Dementia. Depression descended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to share this, and your type of recording. I think the recording method sounds great, and as well  I can be my worst critic and beat myself up. Will think of that in the future.Good luck with your progress


----------



## Amberzak (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi SB. 

Exactly the same. For me it's anxiety rather than depression (did you know that they are actually the same parts of the brain working and are intrinsically linked). 

I had counselling and it was the same as you: I was outing unrealistic expectations on myself then beating myself up when I 'failed'. I was worrying too much about the future, to the point where I was spiralling out of control when I went too high or too low. And blaming myself constantly when, as you say, often it's out of our control. 

The breaking point for me was when I got the letter to say I have mild retinopathy. It's tiny. But it still caused me huge panic attacks, to the point where I actually walked out of class in college and I almost lost my best friend because I was interrupting his date. (I don't think I would have lost him, but our friendship was a tiny bit awkward for a couple of weeks after that. I think he and his boyfriend had an argument over it). 

But I do feel so much better. Counselling definitely helps


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 30, 2017)

I am going to try posting things that I have tried each week for a while.
(*Would this be better done as anew thread each time or just continue this one?)*
I know that if I had been given these ideas all at once it would not have helped.

I shall basically use the homework that I was given each each week.


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2017)

Id continue on this thread then it cant get lost


----------



## New-journey (May 1, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I am going to try posting things that I have tried each week for a while.
> (*Would this be better done as anew thread each time or just continue this one?)*
> I know that if I had been given these ideas all at once it would not have helped.
> 
> I shall basically use the homework that I was given each each week.


I think this is so useful and best to continue  on this thread so we can see all your  strategies in one place. Thanks for sharing with us, know it will help me and many others. Good luck @SB2015 and well done for taking steps to get help, you have been through so much.


----------



## Bloden (May 1, 2017)

I'm so glad to hear you're getting the help you need and turning things around, SB. And this is a great idea for a thread - I struggled for a long time with mild depression after diagnosis. It wasn't until I found this forum that I felt I started putting my life back together...it's taken a few years, tbh. I look forward to people sharing their experiences and helping each other out, cos, frankly, my GP and endo were absolutely USELESS.


----------



## SB2015 (May 1, 2017)

I was reminded today as I did my weekly review how effective this is for me.

*Record and close the book.*
With the improved technology available, such as the Libre, and triggers that made me want to ensure that I was on target all the time (that impossible target I set myself) I found that I was almost constantly worrying about whether I needed to change my basal rated, my carb ratio or my sensitivity.  I had days with good profiles and then things would go haywire.  Back to worrying.

With the counsellor we reflected back on what had made me so happy with my management in earlier years.  I had developed my own recording system, in which I had a week to a page, recorded insulin, BGtime, events and basal rates (which vary throughout the day as I am on a pump). I recorded what I had been diong during the week and any changes to meds etcalongside any significant events.  Once recorded I closed the book.  On a Sunday morning, during the Archers Omnibus, I would change lancets, fill up meds box and also review my logbook of BGs from the previous week and look at any changes that were needed.

When I started to use the Libre and Diasend I went over to electronic recording which saved me time, BUT took away the weekly review.  With the onset of depression this led to the nearly constant worry about what I needed to change as well as a lack of evidence to make these decisions.

As a competitive fencer I used a* close the book* strategy after each fight.  Whether I won or lost a fight, I sat down and recorded what I would do against that opponent next time.  Closed the book.  I then warmed up for the next fight.  The physical closing of the book was an effective way of moving on from what had happened and focusing on the next fight.

I have returned to my manual records, and to a *weekly review*.  I record any significant events and then close the book. I then look back at these on a Sunday and review to see if any changes to basal rates and ratios ar needed.  The BGs are colour coded, notes are added. A plan is made for the following week, which may include some fasting tests if necessary ( but these do not always get down as life gets in the way)

My manual records worked for fencing and for 8 years of diabetes, so why not carry on.  Just because new technologies are available it does not mean it is always the best thing to use.  I think that returning to the manual records and weekly review  led to  one of the biggest improvements  in how I was coping.


----------



## SB2015 (May 2, 2017)

Ps. The weekly review is also a chance to celebrate success.  
Greens ar on target, reds are hypos.  The colours give a good visual reminder of how often premeal readings are on target, and he often I have hyped in a week.

have relaxed my premeal targets for now on advice of DSN, and whilst I time my delivery of insulin to match premeal BG and the content  of meal I am not currently monitoring post meal spikes.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Ps. l am not currently monitoring post meal spikes.



Funnily enough - I never have done!  LOL

When EDUAD first joined DSF years ago now - I was astounded at how far he went in recording and analising his BGs.  It turned out some other people noted stuff like post meal readings, SDs etc.  Perhaps I should be doing that sort of thing too ?  Started looking at my own SDs.  Variable - from the sublime to the ridiculous.  I wondered whether I ought to do more ...

Then I thought, why?  Am I actually going to change either what I eat or how or when I eat it?  or how I behave or what I think or believe ?  and the answer to that was No.  So I stopped concerning myself over it.  I don't think I've led a charmed life up to now - but still I'm here, still nothings dropped off yet - and anyway people with apparently far better 'control' than me for a far shorter duration, have had stuff go wrong with bits of them - so does it actually make any difference to whether that happens or not, really?

I'm not convinced it does ....


----------



## Rosiecarmel (May 2, 2017)

I think you're brave for going and seeking help. The 1 year waiting list is appalling! I'm glad you have found something that helps and long may it continue to 

Your suggestions are great. I think I'm going to try them, too. I know I definitely set myself unrealistic targets with regards to my T1. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what other homework you get given! Is it CBT you're doing?


----------



## SB2015 (May 2, 2017)

Hi Rosie

You may have spotted at the start of this that it was your honesty on here that prompted me to seek help, so thanks.  The counselling is not strictly CBT but certainly draws on aspects of that. 

 If you, or anyone else, thinks that the logbook I have developed would be of any use I am happy to email it to you.  It would s a word document and has changed over the years to suit my own needs, but it might be a starting.  Just PM me.


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2017)

So far I have mentioned
*- Recognising the impossibility of perfection
- Record and shut the book until the weekly review*
More info above in this thread if you missed these

Here is another bit of 'homework' from the counselling that I have found effective.
*Heads up*
This was simple to implement and surprisingly effective.
I was leaving a counselling session still feeling a bit tearful.  The task was to walk home  noticing what was around and to smile at people if I ended up making eye contact.  She described it as _Mindful walking_.  I know nothing about mindfulness and would usually shy away from those things so was initially a bit dismissive.
I found that as I walked home (about 30 min) when I started to mull over things negatively my head was always down.  I consciously looked up and noticed what was above the ground floor: the new contrasting greens on the trees, the Old Council House building with faded lettering, the flues on a new build that have not been aligned (the pedant prevailed), the dates of building a short terrace of houses.  when I became introspective again I simply lifted my head again.
I avoided eye contact on that walk but have used the smile on other days, and usually people smile back.

Simple and for me effective.
I hope it helps


----------



## SB2015 (May 15, 2017)

Another week gone and another strategy to share.

*I am ... more than Diabetes*
When I first went to see the counsellor I had allowed the management of my diabetes to take over my life.  I had lost any sense of perspective, set myself unrealistic targets and was swamped by a feeling of failure with any high or low BGs

With the counsellor I identified things that I was good at and/or enjoyed.  We ignored anything to do with Diabetes.  I was surprised at how many things I could come up with even limiting myself to the time since my diagnosis.  She asked me to explain what I enjoyed about these things, and encouraged me to avoid qualifying comments about how diabetes negatively impacted on these things.

My homework was to transfer these to individual cards and use images on these I carried these with me and, when I felt myself getting cross or annoyed with myself over a low or high reading I simply looked through the cards as a reminder of that ther aspects of my life.  I carried these with me for quite a while, even though I no longer needed to look at them.

My diabetes has been kicked back where it belongs, for most of the time, but the cards are there as a useful reminder that my life is a lot more than this.


----------



## Amberzak (May 15, 2017)

Funnily enough SB, that's one of the things they did with me. Really helps


----------



## stephknits (May 15, 2017)

Some really good suggestions here. I think it is difficult to get the balance right between taking good care of your diabetes and caring too much / or too little.  When I feel like I can't be bothered, I always think of Northerner who says that if you can just take a minute or two out of your day to test and do insulin, then this will take a lot less time in the long run.  
I realise the thread is largely about the balance being tipped the other way, but stuff on here can be useful strategies either way.  Many thanks


----------



## SB2015 (May 15, 2017)

I agree Steph, it is a tough balance and easy to go off kilter either way, especially once the base gets wobbly.

This forum is great for all the help, support, ideas and understanding of all that is involved.


----------



## SB2015 (May 21, 2017)

So far
*- Recognising the impossibility of perfection
- Record and shut the book until the weekly review*
*- Heads up
- I am ... more than Diabetes*
See above for an explanation if you missed these

Another useful strategy was to    
*Ask for help*
I found that I was expecting my OH to be able to mind read and then getting annoyed when he was unable to know what help I needed!! I started to explain more what was causing me difficulties in managing my D and started to ask him to help and explained how he could do this.
He now happily
- calculates the carbs when it is his week to cook and calls me half an hour
  before our meal, so that I can test and decide when to deliver the insulin.
- offers to get my test kit or reader when I have forgotten to bring it up to bed.
- checks if I want help during a night hypo or hyper.
- inserts my Libre sensors, since he has clearer access to the back of 
  my 'wings'
It makes a lot of difference. 
I can manage on my own but it it is nice to have the help offered.

I am also more honest with friends about the times when I feel hacked off with my D.  They are then also more than happy to share celebrations when things improve or feel more manageable.


----------



## Bloden (May 24, 2017)

Keep it coming, SB. Your experience and advice are so helpful...I didn't realise how fed-up I was until I read this thread!


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2017)

There has been a bit of pause in my posting, but here is another idea that helped me.

*Celebrate 60%*
I had in theory accepted the impossibility of perfection, but still found it difficult to convince myself that it was okay to accept out of range readings.  We agreed that I would ask my DSN for a sensible percentage of premeal readings on target that would be 'good management'. 

We set on  (For me- this will be different for others)
- 60% for premeal targets. 
- limit hypos to one per day 
I know that there are some on here who will think that that is a bit low.  However I need to move away from the perfectionism and need to be nicer to myself so that I enjoy life now rather than being so worried about the future.

My weekly review of my written records only focuses on premeal and bedtime levels. I find the percentage that are on target and then celebrate if over 60%. I check the number of hypos and also colour the results to get a visual image of whether I am generally too low (yellow) or too high (blue)

Very much work in progress.


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Keep it coming, SB. Your experience and advice are so helpful...I didn't realise how fed-up I was until I read this thread!


I hope the posts are not making you feel more fed up.


----------



## Bloden (May 31, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I hope the posts are not making you feel more fed up.


No, SB, quite the opposite! This thread couldn't have appeared at a better time.  I feel very optimistic and upbeat most of the time, but find that depression is still nipping at my heels. You sharing your experience is extremely helpful - and the more it gets talked about, the less of a taboo it becomes.


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2017)

That's a really good idea about colouring the results. I keep a food and results diary, and all the results are listed down the outside margins, so in theory I can flick through easily, but it would be much easier to get a general snapshot of how often I'm in range if I could spot the colours. I sense a pack of highlighters coming on.


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2017)

Thanks sb really need this thread right now  x


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2017)

Steff said:


> Thanks sb really need this thread right now  x


You are very welcome Steff.  It is a rocky road we follow and at times it seems so hard.
Glad your doc is seeing you tomorrow and hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2017)

Robin said:


> That's a really good idea about colouring the results. I keep a food and results diary, and all the results are listed down the outside margins, so in theory I can flick through easily, but it would be much easier to get a general snapshot of how often I'm in range if I could spot the colours. I sense a pack of highlighters coming on.


Glad the idea is useful for you. I like being able to look down at all the breakfast ones together, and the same for other meals and bedtime.  Makes pattern spotting easier.


----------



## SB2015 (May 31, 2017)

Bloden said:


> No, SB, quite the opposite! This thread couldn't have appeared at a better time.  I feel very optimistic and upbeat most of the time, but find that depression is still nipping at my heels. You sharing your experience is extremely helpful - and the more it gets talked about, the less of a taboo it becomes.


I agree Bloden.  It is easy to get the idea that everyone else is managing perfectly well.


----------



## New-journey (May 31, 2017)

I love this thread, thanks so much for sharing, so helpful.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 1, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I agree Bloden.  It is easy to get the idea that everyone else is managing perfectly well.


That's so true. So it's great that the forum is so busy these days. It means that there are lots of newbies, like Kaylz, posting from lots of different perspectives and starting threads that help us share what's really going on!  And it isn't all gloom n doom as a result.  There's still plenty of silliness. At the end of the day, we all just want to get on with our diabetic lives as best we can.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 2, 2017)

So I am away on my own with time to spare.  Firstly I am coping well which I don't think I would have done a couple of months ago so I am pleased with the progress I have made.

Another success was *recognising and solving the soluble problems.*
There are lots of things to do with diabetes that just does not follow the rules and catches us out but there are also quite a few things that I found that actually had a simple solution.  So here goes:

*P *I have mentioned before that I had expected my OH to be a mind reader,
 and got annoyed when I found that he wasn't. 
*S* I try to tell him what I need when I need help now

*P* I was getting fed up with bleeders from when I removed a cannula, especially when out and about
*S* I put plasters in my test kit to deal with these.

*P* My finger prints had changed and I got stopped giong into USA to check my identity.  My fingers were sore from pricking them so often
*S* I tried a finer lancet (Accu check Fastclix) and successfully asked Practice to swap me over to these

*P* I was constantly worrying about what ratios or rates I needed to change
*S* I switched to a weekly review

Where problems had a solution I looked for it.
Where they did not, this process which included writing them down, made me recognise this and try to accept that I just had to live with it (that does not mean that it is always easy to do).


----------



## Bloden (Jun 3, 2017)

So glad to hear you're making progress and coping better, SB.

You were finger-printed at US immigration?! You must've been looking well shifty!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2017)

Today is the first groups session that I am attending.  Very nervous about it, but hoping to come away with some useful strategies.  Reassured by conversation with group leader that we have agreed an exit strategy if I find it simply does not work for me.

I will let you know how things go.


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Today is the first groups session that I am attending.  Very nervous about it, but hoping to come away with some useful strategies.  Reassured by conversation with group leader that we have agreed an exit strategy if I find it simply does not work for me.
> 
> I will let you know how things go.


Hope it goes well SB im off for a first appt with psyciatrist in my local MH unit later


----------



## grovesy (Jul 10, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Today is the first groups session that I am attending.  Very nervous about it, but hoping to come away with some useful strategies.  Reassured by conversation with group leader that we have agreed an exit strategy if I find it simply does not work for me.
> 
> I will let you know how things go.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 10, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hope it goes well SB im off for a first appt with psyciatrist in my local MH unit later


Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 10, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hope it goes well SB im off for a first appt with psyciatrist in my local MH unit later




All the best for your appointment Steff xx


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 10, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hope it goes well SB im off for a first appt with psyciatrist in my local MH unit later


I hope your appointment went well Steff.

I was doing well until they asked us to come up with a plan for this week.
Do something small that is enjoyable.
The examples they gave were 
- go out for a nice meal (I won't know the carbs, so not so relaxing)
- go for a pleasant walk (guaranteed to cause a hypo)
- do something different from normal (so more to work out how to deal with changes)

I had been very positive about the ideas that were put forward, but then it just got too much, as it just emphasised the continuous nature of the job of managing the condition successfully.  I crumbled!!

So perhaps this post is not in quite the right place.  The leader is going to phone tomorrow and we will talk about whether this is the best support.  He weaver I know it is this or wait for a year!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 11, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hope it goes well SB im off for a first appt with psyciatrist in my local MH unit later


Hope it went well, Steff.


----------



## New-journey (Jul 11, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I hope your appointment went well Steff.
> 
> I was doing well until they asked us to come up with a plan for this week.
> Do something small that is enjoyable.
> ...


I do hope the phone call goes well and the leader is empathic and listens to you. Group therapy needs to work for everyone and the plan for the week has to meet your needs as well. If the leader understands your challenges, then I am sure there are examples which would work for you or they could take time to ask you questions which would empower you to create the plan for you. 
It is so great you are sharing this with us and sending you loads of support.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear that your group session ended badly for you, SB. 

In a sense, it's positive because it's flagged up a problem that we all have - what's relaxing for non-diabetics is actually more stressful for someone with diabetes - but which is particularly difficult for you. It gives you the opportunity to address the problem and / or come up with activities that you DO find relaxing.

Sorry if this sounds trite. I know exactly how you feel - a friend suggests going out for a vegan meal or Thai or tapas and all I can think is: "How the hell am I going to count the carbs in that?!" The food arrives and I just want to cry while ev1 else is relaxed and smiling...the thing is tho, I spent so many years after dx NOT socializing, NOT seeing my friends, NOT being my usual happy-go-lucky self that in the end I forced myself to grin and bear it cos, frankly, I was sick of not having a life.

That's just my experience, SB (I'm not saying you don't have a life!). 
I hope you and the group leader can come up with a solution that works for you. Keep us posted...


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 11, 2017)

I know how difficult it is to motivate myself to do my pottery (other than my classes which give me a boot up the rear!), but I feel so much better when I do. So try to motivate yourself to weave.. and post some pics of your lovely work on here


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,
Sorry not trying to hijack thread SB.
It went ok got emotional but they seem to want to help me so next appt is in August


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi,
> Sorry not trying to hijack thread SB.
> It went ok got emotional but they seem to want to help me so next appt is in August


Not a hijack at all.  Just a good place to be honest and help each other.  If you, or anyone, feel like adding any helpful strategies that would also be lovely.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> I know how difficult it is to motivate myself to do my pottery (other than my classes which give me a boot up the rear!), but I feel so much better when I do. So try to motivate yourself to weave.. and post some pics of your lovely work on here


Thanks Susan.
Nothing on the loom at present so a useful indicator!!  Mind you now it will have to wait until the end of Wimbledon.  This is definitely one of the luxuries of retirement is simply being able to choose to sit and watch it.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Sorry to hear that your group session ended badly for you, SB.
> 
> In a sense, it's positive because it's flagged up a problem that we all have - what's relaxing for non-diabetics is actually more stressful for someone with diabetes - but which is particularly difficult for you. It gives you the opportunity to address the problem and / or come up with activities that you DO find relaxing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bloden
It is a balancing act.  The pleasure of company and giong out, against the hassle of carb counting and the inevitable hypo/ hyper afterwards.  

I am, believe it or not, generally a jolly person, which is why this big dip is so weird.  However the gaps between the dips are bigger than they were, but once the floodgates open I just cry, and cry, and cry, ....  that is why the groups up session is more scary because I feel so out of control once I start.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I do hope the phone call goes well and the leader is empathic and listens to you. Group therapy needs to work for everyone and the plan for the week has to meet your needs as well. If the leader understands your challenges, then I am sure there are examples which would work for you or they could take time to ask you questions which would empower you to create the plan for you.
> It is so great you are sharing this with us and sending you loads of support.


Good to know you are around with al the valuable support.
Thanks New Journey.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just spoken to the leader of the group and we both agreed that I had given it a try and one-to -one would be better for me.  Just a 5 month wait as she has backdated referral to first assessment date.  Really impressed with her care.  Back to the counsellor I have been working with for a while.


----------



## Steff (Jul 11, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Just spoken to the leader of the group and we both agreed that I had given it a try and one-to -one would be better for me.  Just a 5 month wait as she has backdated referral to first assessment date.  Really impressed with her care.  Back to the counsellor I have been working with for a while.


Hope the one on one works @SB2015 and you get on with it better .  I was asked if I had a preferred preference but said I'd try either or at this stage as it's all new to me so hopefully when I start as it's 3 month wait it'll work ok


----------



## Bloden (Jul 12, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Bloden
> It is a balancing act.



You're so right, SB...diabetes is one great big frustrating balancing act. Sorry to hear that you get so upset. It sounds like you've found the way fwd tho and are in good hands. Keep on posting, you and Steff. Your experiences and insights are invaluable.

Susan has let the cat out of the bag - have you got any pics of your weaving you can show us?


----------



## Copepod (Jul 12, 2017)

@SB2015 - I hope you don't mind me making a practical suggestion to change a suggested pleasant experience into a possibility. This suggestion is intended to help make going out for a walk NOT result in a hypo. If you decide on one or a few local routes, then you will create some fixed points. The variables left are your blood glucose before, insulin on board etc. I'm not a pumping, but from what I've heard, you can reduce your basal for the duration of the walk and some time after. Plus, always have a packet of sweets in pocket of whatever garment (s) you wear. So you can just test blood glucose level, turn down pump rate, have a sweet or two and go. If you need more sweets during / after walk, so be it. Next time, you can adjust your pump rate further.
Hope it's as sunny where you are today as it is in Yorkshire. I'm hopeful for a dry evening orienteering race!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear the group didn't work for you @SB2015 . I hope the one-to-one is more successful x


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2017)

Copepod said:


> @SB2015 - I hope you don't mind me making a practical suggestion to change a suggested pleasant experience into a possibility. This suggestion is intended to help make going out for a walk NOT result in a hypo. If you decide on one or a few local routes, then you will create some fixed points. The variables left are your blood glucose before, insulin on board etc. I'm not a pumping, but from what I've heard, you can reduce your basal for the duration of the walk and some time after. Plus, always have a packet of sweets in pocket of whatever garment (s) you wear. So you can just test blood glucose level, turn down pump rate, have a sweet or two and go. If you need more sweets during / after walk, so be it. Next time, you can adjust your pump rate further.
> Hope it's as sunny where you are today as it is in Yorkshire. I'm hopeful for a dry evening orienteering race!


This would be a good strategy.  We do this for our after meal walk, just deciding clockwise or anti clockwise. It is good to have reminders that I know how to manage my diabetes I just need to find a way of accepting that what I am diong is good enough.  It is a pity my emotions don't listen to the logic that I know works.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 12, 2017)

Bloden said:


> Susan has let the cat out of the bag - have you got any pics of your weaving you can show us?



Our Christmas Place settings, woven with my own dyed yarns.


----------



## cardinalGT (Jul 13, 2017)

hi @SB2015,
Your placemats are beautiful - do you have an Etsy store or something similar? 

I have been dipping in and out of your thread as I find it hard to cope sometimes with things and it drives me to even more frustration so your thread is helping me in many ways and for that I thank you.

I had a thought about the eating out part, and I don't know how practical it may be for where you live but might be worth a try. Some of the chain pubs/ restaurants publish on line their menus which often contain more info than the menu cards do when you get there. For instance JD Wetherspoons online menu info does contain the carb counts. (They are supposed to have this info available at site, but not always the case).
Would it be worth having a root at a menu before going out so you know the carb count and can adjust accordingly? This might be safer way of easing back into restaurant life if you have some of the parameters a bit more defined for you at the start?

My mother recently had an accident which damaged to sight in one eye. Whilst healing (slowly) it caused her great frustration understandably in that she said she could not do certain things anymore. We discussed these things and came up with alternate ways to do things. I have been trying to encourage her to think about still doing these things but to try and think that her injury may lead her to find a different way to solve the problem. On the whole she is a stubborn woman who refuses to listen most of the time, but proudly reports time each time she finds an alternate solution.

It is incredibly hard sometimes to find a different way when those pesky voices niggle away at us, but sometimes newthink wins over oldthink and we start to win sometimes the smallest battles.

Will stop rambling now and hope life continues along towards the positive for you.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 13, 2017)

cardinalGT said:


> hi @SB2015,
> Your placemats are beautiful - do you have an Etsy store or something similar?
> 
> I have been dipping in and out of your thread as I find it hard to cope sometimes with things and it drives me to even more frustration so your thread is helping me in many ways and for that I thank you.
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful post, and useful ideas.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 14, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Our Christmas Place settings, woven with my own dyed yarns.


They're lovely, SB, really original.  There's a lot of hidden talent on this forum - maybe we should start a Show and Tell thread.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 4, 2017)

Well things are definitely improving for me with regard to my diabetes. 

- I now have much more realistic expectations of myself, and I am 
  better  at accepting the impossibility of perfection when dealing 
  with Diabetes
- Trialling a new insulin (FIASP) is giving me a the motivation 
  to check ratios and my rates
- My focus has definitely shifted to other aspects of life and put    
  Diabetes back in its place

So time to try reducing antidepressants, with the continued support of my counsellor available through regular appointments.  

Here's hoping things continue on the up.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Well things are definitely improving for me with regard to my diabetes.
> 
> - I now have much more realistic expectations of myself, and I am
> better  at accepting the impossibility of perfection when dealing
> ...


All sounding very positive, I hope things continue to improve for you


----------



## Bloden (Aug 5, 2017)

That's great news, SB. 

I think it was very brave of you to start this thread but it's really helped me for one, so ta v much.

Following your example, I've started closing my glucose log and putting it on a shelf instead of it having pride of place in the middle of my desk at home. So far I feel a bit out of control, tbh, and that I'm not dedicating enuff time to my diabetes, but it's made me realise just how much time I DO spend thinking about it...too much! And tomorrow I'll look back over the week. It's a relief to focus less on diabetes and live a little bit more.
I'm sure you'd agree!


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bloden said:


> That's great news, SB.
> 
> I think it was very brave of you to start this thread but it's really helped me for one, so ta v much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bloden
Glad it has been some help.  The closed book seems to work well.  I am back to more detailed recording at present trying FIASP, but still a weekly review.

I now have warps on all my looms, spent a wonderful day teaching children to weave without a loom.

I suspect there will be other blips to come but I have written strategies on hand, and can look back at this thread for some help and encouragement, from a bunch of fabulously supppportive people.  Thanks to you all and especially Northerner and the moderators for making this a safe place to seek help.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a great thread, exactly the sort of thing a forum should be for.  I have picked up some great tips on here.  Glad you are feeling positive benefits from your efforts and thanks for posting.


----------



## cardinalGT (Aug 5, 2017)

So pleased things are looking more positive for you SB and thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 17, 2017)

I had a call today and I now have a Talking Therapies appointment.  I only had to wait 10 months.  I am glad that I chose to afford counselling earlier on. 

I am feeling so much better now, but I have decided to go ahead with the one to one offer and to draw on their ideas for strategies.  I suspect that in my current frame of mind it will be a lot easier to take them in, reflect on them and think of ways of using them to prevent, or slow any decline in the future.

I will let you know of any useful ideas I pick up.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2020)

Was really good to read through your experiences and suggestions again here @SB2015 having seen it linked in another thread.

This thread may be a few years old, but it is still SO relevant!

Thanks for compiling it


----------



## pm133 (Sep 28, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Our Christmas Place settings, woven with my own dyed yarns.



Those mats look lovely.
I have a table top weaving loom in my bedroom which I've been toying with setting up. It's an old toy model for kids from the 50s or 60s I think. The instructions are full of jargon so haven't been able to decipher how to use it yet. It's on my to-do list at some point.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 28, 2020)

pm133 said:


> Those mats look lovely.
> I have a table top weaving loom in my bedroom which I've been toying with setting up. It's an old toy model for kids from the 50s or 60s I think. The instructions are full of jargon so haven't been able to decipher how to use it yet. It's on my to-do list at some point.


Before you know it you will have a full size loom.  I started with a small table loom and two books.  I have now taken over a double bedroom and have three looms, including a large mechanical Dobby loom with a flying shuttle, angel wings and a warping valet  A bit of jargon there too. 
I look forward to seeing what you make.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Before you know it you will have a full size loom.  I started with a small table loom and two books.  I have now taken over a double bedroom and have three looms, including a large mechanical Dobby loom with a flying shuttle, angel wings and a warping valet  A bit of jargon there too.
> I look forward to seeing what you make.



I was almost going to joke about a ‘flying shuttle’ but you’ve actually got one!!

Room for a Spinning Jenny in the corner?


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I was almost going to joke about a ‘flying shuttle’ but you’ve actually got one!!
> 
> Room for a Spinning Jenny in the corner?



Oy you - leave me out of it, I ain't spinning for you or anyone else!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Oy you - leave me out of it, I ain't spinning for you or anyone else!


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 28, 2020)

I remember seeing the Spinning Jenny for the first time.
It led to so many problems when  it came into common use.
It was so much smaller than I expected.


----------



## pm133 (Sep 30, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Before you know it you will have a full size loom.  I started with a small table loom and two books.  I have now taken over a double bedroom and have three looms, including a large mechanical Dobby loom with a flying shuttle, angel wings and a warping valet  A bit of jargon there too.
> I look forward to seeing what you make.



I think we're going to have to wait until one of our daughters leaves home to get the space.
I've got a family full of knitters and crocheters.
We have a family wool and button shop so there's stuff everywhere.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Sep 23, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> So far I have mentioned
> *- Recognising the impossibility of perfection
> - Record and shut the book until the weekly review*
> More info above in this thread if you missed these
> ...


Sometimes a smile from another is just enough to lift my mood. so please smile if it does not help you it must be good to know you have helped another.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 23, 2021)

A simple and very useful strategy.
thanks @Nayshiftin


----------

